# Sendmail Permission Denied



## liquidg3 (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok, i got sendmail up and running, but cannot for the life of me get the mail function in php to work!!

Why would this be?

thanx


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 3, 2003)

When you look at the output from phpinfo(); is the path to sendmail correct?

Since php.ini does nto exist on OS X by default, you can just create a symlink from wherever PHP thinks sendmail is, to where it actually is.

Now to be more broad, what exactly isn't working? Do you get an error message, or do you just not receive any mail() that you send? Is it possible that you're not configuring the outgoing headers properly?

Give us some code snippits and maybe we can help a bit better


----------



## liquidg3 (Aug 15, 2003)

K, when i run the mail() function, nothing happens, nothing at all... no errors, no nothin'  I just never get an email.... here is the path to my sendmail according to phpinfo(): /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i 

i don't know what the -t and -i options are, but when i go in terminal, i find an executable named sendmail there... so not sure is there is another somewhere else or not.lol

If you need more info... i'll try my best in my next post 

thanx


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 27, 2003)

This might sound like a dumb question, but how do you know sendmail is 'up and running'?


----------



## liquidg3 (Aug 27, 2003)

i can send mail through my server, i have lots of mail accounts set up.  I just cannot use the mail function.


----------

